# Do virtual worlds affect your DP?



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone here use Second Life? IMVU? WoW? Rift? Any role playing sort of game really, does it affect your DP/DR at all? I'm interested to know.

For me, I get dreams that merge Second Life and RL that are slightly unnerving for me. I have to stop my use if the line between the two gets too blurred.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Anything like virtual reailty,the paranormal,3D or scarey movies,people who claim to be psychic,ghosts,spirits etc etc....Basically anything that is not considered a part of so called normal peoples realilty or the real factual world affects my DP and heightens my symptoms....Its like anything that makes me think im getting further from reailty creates more anxiety within me and hence my DP worsens...As DP sufferers we constantly battle to stay in touch with what we remember as the real world (normailty) Our biggest desire is to feel proper reality again like what we remember before our DP came along....Things like Virtual Worlds can cause us to feel even more distant from reailty than we already do and thus our DP can become more prominent........BUT having said this things like playing virtual reailty games,watching scarey movies,reading about the paranormal etc etc can actually help with our DP after a while....Its almost like we are overcoming and conquering DP stuff that scares us by participating in these activitiies....


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

eddy1886 said:


> Anything like virtual reailty,the paranormal,3D or scarey movies,people who claim to be psychic,ghosts,spirits etc etc....Basically anything that is not considered a part of so called normal peoples realilty or the real factual world affects my DP and heightens my symptoms....Its like anything that makes me think im getting further from reailty creates more anxiety within me and hence my DP worsens...As DP sufferers we constantly battle to stay in touch with what we remember as the real world (normailty) Our biggest desire is to feel proper reality again like what we remember before our DP came along....Things like Virtual Worlds can cause us to feel even more distant from reailty than we already do and thus our DP can become more prominent........BUT having said this things like playing virtual reailty games,watching scarey movies,reading about the paranormal etc etc can actually help with our DP after a while....Its almost like we are overcoming and conquering DP stuff that scares us by participating in these activitiies....


Yeah, I can't stand scary movies although paranormal ones I am better with, they still make me paranoid xD I've been pretty deeply involved in VWs for a few years so I guess like you said I'm just facing it, and trying to ignore the thoughts that say they screw with reality. It helps to remind myself that there is someone at the other end of the keyboard so it is essentially reality and normality. With SL I try to remind myself that it's just a big chat room where I talk to real people, where I just so happen to create stuff that real people buy. The avatars are only representations, they are not little people living in a little world that I am watching LOL. Because if I worry about that, I start worrying about existential things, and then there's no stopping where my mind takes me.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Erm they used to affect me in a good way when I had bad DPD


----------



## Marina N. (Dec 30, 2012)

I play some games, its really a confort zone for me. not sure if it affects my DP but sometimes i think it does, cause it makes me forget about the world and my real problems..
It helps me distract from dp though, which is the.good part


----------



## Marina N. (Dec 30, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> Considering tv shows as virtual worlds too, I always have fucked up dreams after Doctor Who. They are so realistic, that they feel like liquid dreams. I feel like still dreaming after I wake up.& It's definitely making my DP worse. And I love that show


Haha dont take me wrong but i LOL on ur comment. This happend to me also with Doctor Who, as i was watching a couple seasons in a roll.
Used to dream and think about it a lot during the day. I guess that happens when we get too involved.. But it got better after a few days without watching it.
It also happens to me with some books that really pick my brain.


----------



## serial stranger (Feb 4, 2013)

The world is becoming so increasingly virtual. I definitely get sort of confused/unsettled when I game too much, or spend too much time on the computer. It blurs the line between reality and unreality even more, but at the same time playing Xbox is such a comfort and distraction to me whenever I feel really terrible or lonely. I think it has an effect though.


----------

